# Rudee to Corolla



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Did some trolling yeaterday way south at Corolla. No Bait or birds from Rudee to there.

Managed to put 5 fish on board, four in the box from 33"-40". Fish were there, but you had to work for them.

Water temp was 42 degrees so if a warm pattern does not develop, I don't see these fish holding off of VA like they did last year, I would expect them to keep moving south.

Fileted the fish and bellies were empty!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

pretty werk Steve. betcha them stripers taste purty good.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nicely. Best start getting some gas money together for a trip south then.:fishing: They're gona be hungry I they find some bait.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice report steve, a friend went out yesterday and reported 1 22" dink. Glad you did better then that.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've been reading that they're out there, but like you said you have to work for them. Good catch. Hopefully they do move south a bit and get in towards the beaches.


----------

